# Just Juice 2l - Apple Juice - 3 For $5 @ Coles



## XavierZ (29/1/11)

Second verse, same as the first: Just Juice 2L - Apple Juice - 3 for $5 @ Coles

Happy Cider Brewing.


----------



## Pumpy (29/1/11)

XavierZ said:


> Second verse, same as the first: Just Juice 2L - Apple Juice - 3 for $5 @ Coles
> 
> Happy Cider Brewing.




Good Tip XZ any Apple and Pear?


----------



## wynnum1 (29/1/11)

Is there anywhere that sells the concentrate that comes in 200L plastic lined drum from south america or else where that is mixed here and sold in shops as local and inported


----------



## XavierZ (29/1/11)

Pumpy said:


> Good Tip XZ any Apple and Pear?



Sorry Pumpy,

Only Apple or Orange Juice.
To be truly honest, I've never actually seen Apple&Pear Juice.


----------



## Tanga (29/1/11)

I got some at woolies - 3L for $3, but that was a couple of weeks ago. I don't think just juice do it though.


----------



## goatus (29/1/11)

Woolies has Berri Apple and Pear 2.4 Litre on special at 2 for $6.

6 Just Juice Apple Juice from Coles @ $10 = 12L

+

4 Berri Apple and Pear Juice from Woolies @ $12 = 9.6L

= 21.6L of very yummy cider for the low low cost of $22 + yeast

Should mean a clean 20L in your keg after losses. Bam.


This may be a time for me to finally give the Proculture cider yeast a spin.. anyone tried it?


----------



## Doogiechap (29/1/11)

goatus said:


> This may be a time for me to finally give the Proculture cider yeast a spin.. anyone tried it?



Hi mate,
I have a my second ever batch of cider CC'ing with Proculture Cider Yeast after having great success with the first batch with this yeast. I can't comment on how it fairs against other yeasts as a comparison but I used all Apple Pear Just Juices (can't remember the percentages) and 500 grams of LDME and found it to be dry but not excessively which seems to be a common issue when using US05 etc.
I'll probably pop this in the Keg this weekend and am looking forward to the finished product :chug:


----------



## dcx3 (29/1/11)

Hi all just curious could i use an old coopers sachet for this and do you prime bottles the same as you would with HB.
Cheers


----------



## manticle (29/1/11)

Use at least 2 sachets (only 7g each) and some yeast nutrient, ferment cool as the yeast will allow and prime as you would beer according to personal taste.

Which coopers kits are they from? I believe there is a difference which will infuence how cool you can go.


----------



## dcx3 (29/1/11)

Real ale and dark ale.


----------



## Tanga (29/1/11)

I'm pretty sure both those sachets use the same yeast anyway. Go for it!

Make sure you keep it cool.


----------



## manticle (29/1/11)

Somewhere on the coopers forum they talk about which yeast goes with which kit but I reckon try around 16 degrees. If you get no joy (and I mean 'no' not 'slow' - slow fermenting cider is better in my experience and the experience of many traditional cidermakers) then bump it up to 18-20.

I normally use white wine yeasts or cider yeast and aim for about 14. If you have any lager yeasts and good temp control you could try even lower. It will be dry (I like dry cider).


----------



## dcx3 (29/1/11)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Pumpy (30/1/11)

XavierZ said:


> Sorry Pumpy,
> 
> Only Apple or Orange Juice.
> To be truly honest, I've never actually seen Apple&Pear Juice.



XZ They do Apple & Pear it probabably seasonally , Strongbow is 60/40 Apple and pear juice .

But Hell its a great price going to get some my misus loves cider .

Pumpy


----------



## brettprevans (30/1/11)

So long as it's preservative free go for it. Good price. My last batch is aldi juice and it's worked a treat. Certain don't pay full price for juice for cider.

Ps cider with 100% Brett C is fkn tart :beerbang: highly reccomended


----------



## XavierZ (30/1/11)

Pumpy said:


> XZ They do Apple & Pear it probabably seasonally , Strongbow is 60/40 Apple and pear juice .
> 
> But Hell its a great price going to get some my misus loves cider .
> 
> Pumpy




I'll have to keep an eye out for the A&P.
Went up to Coles about 2 hours after I posted this, and the entire Apple range was cleaned out.  
All there was left was Orange Juice :angry: 

As for the Yeast conversation, I've made a yeast starter with apple juice, nutrient and *Vintner's Harvest SN9*.
Apparently it's a great allrounder wine yeast for good for stuck fermentations too. 
Vintner's Harvest - Yeast .PDF


----------



## Bribie G (30/1/11)

I've never made cider. What ABV% would pure juice give you? I was talking to a ciderist when I was in Wellington and he says that the juice/pulp they use would give a similar ABV to a white wine.


----------



## manticle (30/1/11)

Store bought will be generally around 1050-1060 OG Bribie, although different juices will vary and fresh squeezed will depend greatly on apple variety. Annie Proux talks about 10%av being quite easily reached from memory.

The abv then obviously depends on yeast choice and ferment schedule - I ferment down to completion with cider and wine yeasts which get between 1000 and 998.


----------



## Bribie G (30/1/11)

So how do Mercury or Bulmers get a medium sweet cider at 5% ABV, do they just kill the fermentation then filter and pasteurise?


----------



## manticle (30/1/11)

Pasteurise, sulphites etc.

There are methods of getting sweet still and sparkling cider, including keeving, bottle pasteurisation and racking many, many times. I've not done any of them so can't comment specifally about them. Also some yeasts will attenuate less than white wine yeasts which will leave a bit of residual.

I think US05 will attenuate less but don't quote me.


----------



## Tanga (30/1/11)

Like pear some of the other varieties (apple and blackcurrent for example) leave some residual sweetness.


----------



## Carboy (30/1/11)

I just got back from my local Coles with 18 litres of Apple and 18 litres of Apple & Pear  

I've never done a cider before, can someone please help me with a recipe for either Apple or Apple & Pear.

Thank you in advance,

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (30/1/11)

Tip Juice in fermenter, add yeast. It really is as easy as that.

Yeast nutrient is a good addition.


----------



## Tanga (30/1/11)

If you're going for the 60 / 40 of Strongbow then put 8 x 2L bottles of the apple and pear and 2 x bottles of apple in your fermenter (20L). But even 1/4 pear juice makes a difference. How big is your fermenter? Use the lot (then you'll get 1/4 pear) if you can / want.


----------



## Carboy (30/1/11)

Thanks Manticle  

I thought I may have to add dextrose or something.

Just a couple of extra questions if i may... 

1) I have US_05, CL23 and SN9 yeast available (which is the best to use?) 
2) how long does fermentation generlaty take? and
3) how long do you condition for?

Thank you in advance 

C


----------



## DanRayner (30/1/11)

Woden Coles was sold out of all Just Juice varieties so I just got back from Woolies with 9.6L of Berri apple juice, 4.8L of Berri apple and blackcurrant and 4.8L of apple and cranberry = $24

I am going to use US-05 and I know it might not attenuate 100% but I don't mind a not-so-ber-dry cider.

I also have some French oak staves that I might condition them on.

Crazy combination of variables should make it a little interesting...

cheers for the heads up on this,

Dan


----------



## Peteoz77 (30/1/11)

I am having a glass of my Hard Cider right now...mmmmm delicious! I have used a few different mixtures of apple/Black Currant/Pear and I have used Montrechet, Safcider, Champagne and a few other yeasts. ALL of them make a really nice refreshing cider. I also add 1 KG of Dextrose, and let it ferment for a minimum of 8 weeks. Excellent stuff!


----------



## manticle (30/1/11)

Carboy said:


> Thanks Manticle
> 
> I thought I may have to add dextrose or something.
> 
> ...




No need for extra dex. Juice will ferment right out giving decent ABV and dryness unless you try and stop ferment.

I can't answer your questions on yeast as I've only ever used wy cider yeast (4766) and white wine yeast (not even sure what type - initially from cellar plus, now from grain and grape). However I have heard of people having good results with US05. How long depends on yeast and temp etc as it does with beer.

For me, I like to ferment on the lower end of the yeast's tolerance so that's around 14 degrees for the yeasts I use. That means it's a slower ferment, but as with lagers, I find it cleaner and needs less conditioning. If you use sulphites (totally unnecessary with store bought and unneccesaary with other juices too in my opinion and experience), you will need longer conditioning.

Given the above info - I normally ferment maybe 3 weeks (I go on gravity not time though), condition a further few days at ferment temps, then cold condition another week. Similar schedule to my beers really. If making a traditional cider in the french method, fermentation can take months but that relies on yeast in the apples and cider house.

In the non-brewing section is a thread on simple cider or simplest cider started by brewer pete which has lots of info and user experiences with different yeast. Worth a look - I think it's one of the first threads.


----------



## Pumpy (30/1/11)

XavierZ said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for the A&P.
> Went up to Coles about 2 hours after I posted this, and the entire Apple range was cleaned out.
> All there was left was Orange Juice :angry:
> 
> ...



That a interesting yeast XZ I usually use an ale yeastand add some light dry malt to try to get residual sweetness thats why I think they add the pear juice , often high attenuating yeasts strips the flavour 

pumpy


----------



## jyo (2/11/14)

Quick question on cider. First time for me using all juice, and first cider in a about 10 years.

I'm using MJ's cider yeast and all apple juice. I was hoping on back sweetening in the keg, say adding 1.5 litres of apple and blackcurrent juice in a 19 litre keg and see how it tastes. I don't like really dry cider, and neither does my darling wife (this is for her).

I am aware that the yeast may continue to kick along, even at the low temps in my keg fridge.

QUESTION- Will the juice in the keg stratify and sink to the bottom or does it integrate with the cider?
Cheers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/14)

jyo said:


> Quick question on cider. First time for me using all juice, and first cider in a about 10 years.
> 
> I'm using MJ's cider yeast and all apple juice. I was hoping on back sweetening in the keg, say adding 1.5 litres of apple and blackcurrent juice in a 19 litre keg and see how it tastes. I don't like really dry cider, and neither does my darling wife (this is for her).
> 
> ...


Its like you homomoginous


----------



## jyo (2/11/14)

Cheers, Nev!


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/14)

Splash of Bickfords Cloudy Apple cordial into the glass solves all.


----------



## jyo (2/11/14)

I thought about backsweetening in the glass, but I really want it to be wife and woman-daughter proof. "That's your tap there, darlings".


----------



## Airgead (2/11/14)

Sweet cider is hard.

If you are kegging and can keep things cold all the time, add the cordial to the keg. If you can't then adding to the glass is the easiest way.


----------

